# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Nhật ký các chuyến đi >  Từ Fanxipang tới Everest - Không còn là ước mơ

## dulichnt

Chuyện Everest lan như vết dầu loang trong cách ngõ ngách làng du lịch từ ảo tới thật. Mới nghe giang hồ đồn thổi ngay lập tức tôi phi lên mạng, lần mò vào everestvietnam.vn cũng như các forum về chủ đề này. Thông tin không có nhiều và khá mù mờ. Thiết nghĩ, tấm thân ngựa già mấy dặm tàn canh thì mơ mộng gì nhiều. Ý nghĩ về Everest ngay lập tức được vứt ra khỏi đầu. Không suy nghĩ.
1 tuần sau, lại là nó với quyết định đăng kí. Đọc sơ qua yêu cầu và các vòng loại thi tuyển. Giữa mùa thu mà nóng như lửa đốt. Ước gì nó tới cách đây 5 năm thì 60 cái hít đất/ phút, 2000 m/6 phút chả nhẹ như lông hồng.
Cách ngày thi tuyển 10 ngày. Tức tốc từ Hà Thành về quê, lao vào phòng tập thể lực mỗi ngày 2 tiếng, 2 lần/ngày sáng và chiều. Các bài tập cơ bụng, tay, vai, đùi như đốt cháy cơ thể. Cơ bụng lâu ngày không chịu áp lực lớn co chặt lại sau bài tập, đau cả một vùng bụng.
Ra chơ mua dây thừng rộng 3cm, thòng xuống dưới lan can, chèo lên, tụt xuống, chèo lên, tụt xuống.
Tốc độ chạy đã chậm đi nhiều, và sức bền cũng không còn nhiều nữa. Lo lắng và salopas.
Về Hải Dương, chiều chiều lại nhằm núi Yên Phụ trước mặt, chạy như ma đuổi. Lên rồi lại xuống. Không thở gấp. Mới chỉ hòan thành một nửa yêu cầu của BTC. Lại lo lắng.
Bụng, vai, chân, đùi, cổ mỏi nhừ. Thế mới biết, Fanxipang thật quá nhỏ bé.
Thóang được tin Sài Gòn, 1000 chọn 20, lại thêm phần lo lắng hơn khi biết tòan dân thể thao chuyên nghiệp dự thi. Có đồng chí hít đất 15 cái đã vội vàng vào bệnh viện. Tinh thần của những người quá lứa dường như chẳng ăn nhằm với 1/3 yêu cầu. Lại lo lắng nữa.
Lên TTVN, Diendandulich.net, Everestvietnam.vn, phuot.com, taybacgroup..Không một ai đăng kí tham gia. Lại thêm phần lo lắng...và thời gian thì quá ít. Giờ G lại sắp điểm và vòng loại đầu tiên đang trở thành một thách thức quá lớn...Lại lo lắng.

55 Mess qua điện thoại, 14 email và hàng tá mess qua Y!M với những lời chúc, lời động viên...lại lo lắng với lo lắng.

----------

